# _________ HARARE, Capital of Zimbabwe ___________



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jacaranda jacaranda!*









http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2804/153492507990736c7643b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Park city!*









http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/4916/1614007786f48e0d9cedb.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Be still and watch!*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boersema86


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Bronte Hotel*




























*Courtesy of MC*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Are you taking a picture of us?*




























Panoramio


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Now to the suburbs..*











http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/73049478.jpg





*Any given weekday..Stroll out of the bank*










http://www.amazingvictoriafalls.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/BARCLAYS-BANK-HARARE2.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Purple Harare!*_*Can you get enough of them?*_









































































Steven Chikosi


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_*Landmark hotels that grace the skyline of harare over the decades...*_










http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d143/celinaparadise/Zimbabwe Harare/ee83.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A woman with an umbrella bearing the image of US President Barack Obama prepares to cross the road in Harare.










http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/67638000/jpg/_67638657_harare10ap.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The best way to learn the place is to be the place!










http://gigazine.jp/img/2012/03/10/zimbabwe-us-dollar/05.jpg


#eastgate mall









http://gigazine.jp/img/2012/03/10/zimbabwe-us-dollar/08.jpg​


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

nice city.
how about the sub urban area..?
oh hai nice purple, i love it!


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

philipdj said:


> nice city.
> how about the sub urban area..?
> oh hai nice purple, i love it!


Hi Philip thanks..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sights And Crowds Of The Carnival Season


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerials By Red reddot..


Harare 002 PSE by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Harare by www.red-red.net, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Inside Creamy Inn, Downtown Harare









http://i.imgur.com/Zo5QHQv.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

kamfinsa shopping mall



















_*STEAKHOUSE*_









Panoramio​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nazareth House harare



















Panoramio​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Are taking a picture of me?









http://25.media.tumblr.com/644272879c7559247615915121e672d1/tumblr_mlak8nOJFz1rrwtzao8_1280.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A density underway..










http://megaconstrucciones.net/images/urbanismo/foto8/harare-28.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Welkom To The Ol' City Hall










http://megaconstrucciones.net/images/urbanismo/foto8/harare-24.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Residential District Middle income
















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Excursion To The Harare Memorial










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1041/557118396_486323dfa3_b.jpg











http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1003/557282707_ab5f2c50e0_b.jpg











http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1010/557278809_4f45e4fcc2_b.jpg











http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1176/557280467_faf5d68f22_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Zim Wedding!

















blogspot


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

This Building Looks Like A Nightowl









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cYmbvmVy3jo/Ud380WPQLEI/AAAAAAAAbAo/rng3p1uru3Q/s1280/DSC_0128.jpg












http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6850114313_84a67d06b9_b.jpg











https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...A/eS8-DJxAsLg/w556-h834-no/ZB+Life+Towers.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Meikles Hotel










https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1065059_10151584582252897_1315541410_o.jpg











https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1402421_194605930729235_633681925_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

On The Road Again..









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-aXppSrqJw...AAeA/z-cML1EBggE/s1600/IMG-20131215-WA003.jpg












https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1009507_10151678746827897_294608579_o.jpg











http://d1guv60m2h6fwb.cloudfront.net/vfml/1127/941/50623597/big.jpg​
35


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, good photos from Harare


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice, good photos from Harare


^^ Zimbabwe's City...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lady's Day Off










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1149197_664806350249429_459631645_o.jpg











https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/463683_531579053556474_1675677633_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Commuter Train










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1048035_10200125936256647_76558102_o.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

View From Hotel



IMG_0368 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr


IMG_0369 by Nite_Owl, on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Inspired Already?




















radikal.ru​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Established 1906









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1435/539851017_7504bfcda6_o.jpg











http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1010/539851809_85c34260b3_o.jpg











http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/9054/48712625gn7.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cabs Centre*









http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8649/30980651qg0.jpg

*Ant Mound Design, East Gate Mall*









http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/426/51738873il4.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/124/352973561_bea862dba8_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/157/352972953_81a1668112_b.jpg




​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

City Arcades










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/352970707_c9ea4799e9_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/129/352970360_2864ac28b4_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/34/353011691_ac4d8557b6_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/137/353011446_e798983370_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Appreciation For Your Service Motherland









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/142/353010815_a7a9438fe8_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/133/353010078_9783304e6a_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/154/352999944_7109c67568_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/156/352998363_105046ed99_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mutual Life










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/130/352997142_11289958e1_b.jpg








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/90/248619474_ec6cd6b983_b.jpg











http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/8055/harare1ki6.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Harare (/həˈrɑreɪ/;[3] officially called Salisbury until 1982[4]) is the capital and most populous city of Zimbabwe. Situated in the north-east of the country in the heart of historic Mashonaland, the city has an estimated population of 1,606,000 (2009),[5] with 2,800,000 in its metropolitan area (2006).


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Galaxy Of Harare*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1010/539851809_85c34260b3_o.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/96/248624116_0371c4aa52_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Souvenir To Have Home









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/93/248638831_da832f92c8_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/87/248642630_4b5dc3b337_b.jpg










http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6127/15342897zt2.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Jason Moyo Avenue*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6777478.jpg


*Greatermans*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6777463.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Helicopter Lens









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/15/20546633_d15b5f7f9e_o.jpg











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/2300347568_42c0729e6c_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Intermix Display At Harare Gardens..









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2010/2126620578_5ab7b022f5_b.jpg













http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/kenyanforever/2281392732_45f55d2a03_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Vintacular!!









http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/kenyanforever/2300335258_0210879515_b.jpg











http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/kenyanforever/2300335838_5712dca78a_b.jpg












http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s135/kenyanforever/2300336240_6c391e9828_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Crowne Plaza Area









http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3199/harare1of2.jpg



*Trees Hide Things..*









http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/6605/harare2yc5.jpg











http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8673/harare3qq7.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Provoked To Tour









http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6127/15342897zt2.jpg












http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1010/539851809_85c34260b3_o.jpg



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Making The Jungle Beautiful









http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/3627/41236270oj2.jpg












http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/9241/68480452za1.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

SSC??









http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/8494/dsc09205nz6.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

In Preparation


















newsday


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Next Day!









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1430329862_ebca5d43b747e010924ef610151597ab​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Dusk stills..









https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...985_954207494604358_1383557645415109998_o.jpg









https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...746_951663281525446_8749383243399417083_o.jpg



facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Splashing In Zim*










https://scontent-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=c0dc64cab4312e0916bb49abd3ede46d&oe=556FF037​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pro Life Zim At The Mall 
A Fitness Mob Appears..

















facebook


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Interior Harare AIrport*





















http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ki...emirates/harare/DSC04002_zpsab4ce049.jpg.html


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Expresso time*









http://afktravel.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/millers.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*FootGammer!*











http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/3167/62774325oh2.jpg










http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/2373/14065705ez7.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Glasstowers Of Council Of Harare*









http://www.hararecity.co.zw/images/newcohphotos/hre aerial view1.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Window shoppers antiques*









http://www.therealjenty.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/StoneHarare_070614_0002-1024x768.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1440430401_46c3bdfe92b8edeef08dbdf7ab289f4f


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

5 am in harare










pbs


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mt pleasent shops


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

tnash


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kentucky Fried Chicken*










https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h.../e15/11377546_1441980752791231_55999444_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h.../e15/11422018_954639824599100_890179965_n.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

source
​


----------

